# حمل موسوعة صور القديسين



## drpepo (23 أبريل 2007)

بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس 
اله واحد 
آمين 

الان 
وبرابط مباشر من سرفر منتدى السيدة العذراء

حمل موسوعة صور القديسين 
وتضم صور متنوعة وعديد لــــــــــ
مارجرس 
ابو سيفين
ابو فام
الانبا بلامون 
الانبا بولا 
الانبا برسوم 
الانبا اثانثيوس الرسولى 
الابنا بيشوى 
الانبا رويس
الانبا شنودة 
الانبا موسى الاسود
الانبا قلته 
الانبا صموئيل المعترف
الانبا انطونيوس
القديس ابانوب 
القديس بشنونة 
القديس مكاريوس
تادرس المشرقى 
القديس مارمينا
قزمان وديمان
الشهيدة دميانة 
القديسة مارينا
القديسة بربارة
الققديسة ايرينى 
مهرائيل 
لوسيا الشهدية
سانت تيريزا
البابا يؤانس الــ 19 
البابا كيرلس السادس
البابا شنودة الثالث 
قديسين معاصرين

حجم الملف 

19.4 MB

حمل من هنا 

الملف مضغوط بصيغة zip 
باس وورد لفك ضغط الملف اكتب
www.om-elnor.com
بعدها اعمل مسافة وادضغط انتر وهيتفك على طول 

صلوا لأجلى ​
__________________


----------



## مجدي سمير فهيم (11 أغسطس 2009)

*اخويا الحبيب شكرا لتعبك الجميل
بس أحب أقولك أن الروابط مش شغالة خالص خالص خالص*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل ​


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جوزيف اسعد (7 فبراير 2011)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------

